# Einfacher Taschenrechner



## SJSF (14. Jul 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 
folgende Aufgabe haben wir bekommen.

Programmieren Sie einen einfachen Taschenrechner. Er soll zwei Wertevon der Tastatur einlesen und das Ergebnis einer Rechenoperation auf dem Bildschirm ausgeben.
Als Rechenoperation sollen Addition, Subraktion, Division und Multiplikation möglich sein.
Fragen Sie die gewünschte Rechenoperation ebenfalls über eine Tastatureingabe ab und führen Sie die Berechnungen in eigenen Methodendurch.



```
int zahl1, zahl2;
       
        zahl1 = Integer.parseInt(JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte geben Sie die erste Zahl ein"));
        zahl2 = Integer.parseInt(JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte geben Sie die zweite Zahl ein"));
       
        System.out.println("Das Ergebnis = " + (zahl1 + zahl2));
```

Kann mir jemand vielleicht einen Gedankenanstoss geben? Wie gesagt, ich bin ganz am Anfang und hoffe, dass es mir vielleicht jemand verständlich erklären kann 

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## InfectedBytes (14. Jul 2016)

```
String operation = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Geben Sie die gewünschte Operation ein (+, -, *, /):");
switch(operation) {
  case "+": // addieren ...
  case "-": // subtrahieren...
  ...
}
```


----------



## SJSF (14. Jul 2016)

Vielen Dank! 
Aber wie bekomm ich die Ausgabe dann hin? Kann ja dann nicht mehr die (zahl1 +zahl2) nehmen...?!


----------



## da921610 (14. Jul 2016)

Arbeite doch mit dem Scanner, dann hättest du alles auf der Konsole. Hier ein kleines Beispiel:


```
int zahl;      
Scanner sc = new Scanner(System.in);
System.out.println("Bitte irgendeine Zahl eingeben: ");
zahl = sc.nextInt();     
System.out.println("Die Zahl ist " + zahl);
```

Dann kannst du ja quasi sowas einbauen, dass du eine Zahl zwischen eins und vier abfragst. Je nach auswahl wird dann eine andere Operation ausgeführt. Zum Beispiel 1 für Addition etc.


----------



## da921610 (14. Jul 2016)

> Vielen Dank!
> Aber wie bekomm ich die Ausgabe dann hin? Kann ja dann nicht mehr die (zahl1 +zahl2) nehmen...?!



Das geht schon. Du musst dann halt abfragen, was eingegeben wurde. Ist zum Beispiel ein "+" eingegeben musst du natürlich addieren. Kannst ja mal was probieren und dann hier rein schreiben


----------



## SJSF (14. Jul 2016)

if else vielleicht?


----------



## InfectedBytes (14. Jul 2016)

if-else oder eben wie oben bereits geschrieben mit switch-case
Wie wärs wenn du es einfach mal probierst? Das sind Grundlagen, welche in jedem x-beliebigen Tutorial erklärt werden. Einfaches nachdenken und ausprobieren führt bei sowas meistens zu einem Ergebnis.


----------



## SJSF (14. Jul 2016)

Ich denke doch, dass das jetzt so richtig ist. 

Vielen Dank für Eure hilfe!




```
public static void main(String[] args)
   
    {

   
        int zahl1, zahl2;
        String eingabe;
       
       
        zahl1 = Integer.parseInt(JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte geben Sie die erste Zahl ein:"));
        zahl2 = Integer.parseInt(JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte geben Sie die zweite Zahl ein:"));
       

        eingabe = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Geben Sie die gewünschte Operation ein (+, -, *, /):");
       
        switch(eingabe)
        {
          case "+":
              System.out.println("Das Ergebnis = " + (zahl1 + zahl2));
              break;
             
          case "-":
              System.out.println("Das Ergebnis = " + (zahl1 - zahl2));
              break;
             
          case "*":
              System.out.println("Das Ergebnis = " + (zahl1 * zahl2));
              break;
             
          case "/":
              System.out.println("Das Ergebnis = " + (zahl1 / zahl2));
              break;
             
        }
       
   
       
        }
}
```


----------

